#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Exclamation Mark No Internet Access

## joejonsme

Hello,

Home setup and layout. Frontier Fios (50Mbps down and 20Mbps up). Box is outside in the backyard wired with a 50ft cat 7 cable to an Asus switch inside the home. A 25ft cat 7 then runs to a TP-Link ARCHER C9 router providing wireless for the back of the home. Another 100ft cat runs to the front of the home to another TP-Link ARCHER C9 router providing wireless Internet for the front of the home.

For more information you can visit here:
Creative video production service


Thanks

----------

